# uk fiancee visa



## nikkipeteryce (Jul 16, 2010)

hello.. i would like to ask about the UK fiancee visa. im from Cebu city Philippines and i would like to know the website of the British embassy in manila, though we have a consulate here in Cebu unfortunately they won't assist visas. So i thought to email in manila instead of going there personally coz i only wanna ask what's the requirements for me and for my boyfriend, the documents needed. can anyone here tell me? i badly need their website. I hope you could help me. imma apply the visa on october when he comes to visit me. 

thanks everyone! mwah


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nikkipeteryce said:


> hello.. i would like to ask about the UK fiancee visa. im from Cebu city Philippines and i would like to know the website of the British embassy in manila, though we have a consulate here in Cebu unfortunately they won't assist visas. So i thought to email in manila instead of going there personally coz i only wanna ask what's the requirements for me and for my boyfriend, the documents needed. can anyone here tell me? i badly need their website. I hope you could help me. imma apply the visa on october when he comes to visit me.


If you enter into Google 'UK in the Philippines', you get the web address of British Embassy in Manilla:
UK in the Philippines - the British Embassy in Manila
Click 'Visas to the UK' on the right. You have to apply though their appointed agent 'VFS'.


----------



## Princess Cinderella (Mar 25, 2014)

*Employment Certificate*

Hi i am a new member from Manila and so thankful on this site for the useful advices. I am filing a fiancee visa and my sponsor is my fiancee whom i have known since 2010, i stopped working since August 2013. My bank statement is dependent on my employment so it became inactive since i resigned.Do i still need to provide a bank statement or an employment certificate?

Hope i can get some advice.tnx


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You need six months of bank statements and six months of pay slips. Since you aren't working you'll need to rely on savings, £62,500.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

AmyD said:


> You need six months of bank statements and six months of pay slips. Since you aren't working you'll need to rely on savings, £62,500.


This is needed by the sponsor, if they are the UK citizen. If you are the applicant from the Philippines, you don't need to prove any financial amount. You can get the requirements from reading posts here, or going to the UKBA website.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Princess Cinderella said:


> Hi i am a new member from Manila and so thankful on this site for the useful advices. I am filing a fiancee visa and my sponsor is my fiancee whom i have known since 2010, i stopped working since August 2013. My bank statement is dependent on my employment so it became inactive since i resigned.Do i still need to provide a bank statement or an employment certificate?
> 
> Hope i can get some advice.tnx


Your sponsor needs to provide financial requirement such as 6 months bank statement, 6 months payslips, p60 etc... not your as an applicant


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

nikkipeteryce said:


> hello.. i would like to ask about the UK fiancee visa. im from Cebu city Philippines and i would like to know the website of the British embassy in manila, though we have a consulate here in Cebu unfortunately they won't assist visas. So i thought to email in manila instead of going there personally coz i only wanna ask what's the requirements for me and for my boyfriend, the documents needed. can anyone here tell me? i badly need their website. I hope you could help me. imma apply the visa on october when he comes to visit me.
> 
> thanks everyone! mwah


any query you may have about applying for fiance visa, you need to email VFS manila. All requirements can be found at the UKBA website or simply ask in this forum moderators and members will try and help you.


----------



## pinaylove (Sep 20, 2013)

Pultet said:


> any query you may have about applying for fiance visa, you need to email VFS manila. All requirements can be found at the UKBA website or simply ask in this forum moderators and members will try and help you.


Hello pultet... Did you hear anything yet from ukba about your application? Can I asked when did you submitted your fiancé documents? How you been waiting now?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

pinaylove said:


> Hello pultet... Did you hear anything yet from ukba about your application? Can I asked when did you submitted your fiancé documents? How you been waiting now?


Hello, We're still waiting 
My Fiance's application was submitted and received by the embassy on the 13th of February, then we have received an Email from VFS on the 18th Feb that the application is under process at the British Embassy. Since then we have not heard anything from them and on the tracking website of VFS shows "visa application is under process at the British High Commision" till up to this moment.


----------



## Princess Cinderella (Mar 25, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## Princess Cinderella (Mar 25, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> This is needed by the sponsor, if they are the UK citizen. If you are the applicant from the Philippines, you don't need to prove any financial amount. You can get the requirements from reading posts here, or going to the UKBA website.


thank you!


----------



## Princess Cinderella (Mar 25, 2014)

am filing my application in the next few weeks, i just want to know as my british fiance is my sponsor and will be funding everything, does he need to fill- or submit a form called SPONSORSHIP FORM or sponsor undertakings?


----------

